# clavier tout mélangé!



## adep140 (27 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un *PowerBook G4* (OS X 10.3.9) et un problème bien ennuyeux: nayant pas le mot de passe de l'ancien propriétaire j'ai dû ouvrir un nouvequ compte  et maintenant toutes les lettres sont mélangées    

C'est terriblement génant! j'ai du coller des petits papiers pour m'y retrouver, mais je perds un temps fou! En plus je n'ai pas accès aux caractères comme les accents si bien que je dois jongler avec les claviers de plusieurs langues...

Autant dire que j'ai souvent envie de passer cette machine par la fenetre!!

Y a-t-il une solution pas trop compliquée pour une débutante très ignorante?

Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Gidéhef (28 Janvier 2009)

>Menu pomme  >Préférences Système >onglet "International" >Menu Saisie

Là, tu descend dans le menu déroulant et tu sélectionne le bon format (Français, par exemple).
Tu peux en profiter pour cocher la case "Afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus" et la case "activé" du Visualisateur de clavier. Tu auras un petit drapeau correspondant à ton choix de langue dans la barre des menus, en haut à droite, qui te donneras accès à l'image de ton clavier et à la correspondance des touches.


----------



## adep140 (31 Janvier 2009)

oui Gidéhef, c'est ce que j'avais fait, le problème c'est que *TOUS* les claviers sont sens dessus dessous, et chacun à sa façon, si bien que pour le langage courant j'utilise le clavier español, pour les circonflexes je passe au cl. fr. et pour je ne sais plus quoi je dois utiliser le belge... Un vrai casse-tete. Mais je te remercie d'avoir répondu.

J'espérais que qq pourrait me dire comment ouvrir un nouveau compte par ex. en faisant en sorte que ça ne se reproduise pas! ou alors comment rester sur ce compte et restaurer le clavier d'origine.

Je suis patiente, peut-etre qu'un technicien-bricoleur passe par là et voit mon message


----------



## Gidéhef (31 Janvier 2009)

Pour le clavier, je ne sais pas faire. Mais le mot de passe, tu peux le réinitialiser en démarrant sur le disque système que l'ancien propriétaire t'as sûrement remis !
La méthode de réinitialisation a souvent été expliquée sur ce forum. Il suffit de faire une petite recherche.


----------



## adep140 (1 Février 2009)

...le disque est parti avec l'ancien proprietaire (mon fils ) a HongKong... 
le mot de passe, lui est parti aux oubliettes! 

C'est pour ça que j'ai du ouvrir un nouveau compte.


----------

